# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving costs

## mako

Gday. How much would a landscaper/paver charge to pave an area of about 35m2 which plain large (450 x 450) concrete pavers but sandstone coloured. It is on firm ground but with half dead grass. Simple pattern. Nothing fancy. Just to get rid of grassed area. Any idea of costs involved to get it done? Cheers.

----------


## Tubby2

At a guess I'd say depending on what pavers you want,say $35 per square metre, at the very least 4 tonne paving sand at $50/tonne and one bloke 2-3 days at $350 per day. 
$1225 for pavers
$200 for sand
$1050 for 3 days labour 1 bloke 
$2475 Total. I dont think you could expect much cheaper.

----------


## mako

Cheers Tubby. Thought about that much. Good on ya mate.

----------

